# Fuel shut-off valve?



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Have any of you carb'd guys put a fuel shut off valve on your Brutes for traveling? I put the tennis ball in my snorkel today for the 1.5 hour trip and somehow my brute flooded with fuel and hydralocked with fuel. Had to take the plugs out etc. I'm not wanting to have this happen again after a trip so what do you guys use and where do you mount it?

I was thinking about something similar to this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3ffffa28a&rvr_id=&ua=WXF?&itemid=360205120244
I was thinking i would put it on the frame rail under the seat, directly across from the battery. What do you guys think?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i have heard of it being done on a brute it sounds like a good idea!


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=333

This is what I used to do mine...Got the valve at a small engine repair shop and have not had any problems with this type shut off valve....


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll check around locally to see if i can find a similar valve.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with using the valve it alread has? Its under the ecu. Just pops out of the way. It has an off position...doesn't it?


----------



## 05fcpbrute (Oct 5, 2009)

just go to lowes and get a cap or test plug to go in your snork!! tennis balls dnt compleatly seal it up!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I had one on mine....I like it.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Whats wrong with using the valve it alread has? Its under the ecu. Just pops out of the way. It has an off position...doesn't it?


I was wondering the same thing... mine has some kind of valve under the ecu, but it doesn't look like it has an off position... I haven't had time to check it out more closely...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I was wondering the same thing... mine has some kind of valve under the ecu, but it doesn't look like it has an off position... I haven't had time to check it out more closely...


I know it has an ON and a PRI or prime, I need to look too but it should have an OFF. After all, they do call it a fuel tap.


----------



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

i dont think it has an off position i was working on mine the other day and noiticed that it only said on and pri and i was wondering where the heck is the shutoff for the gas also so if you find out that there is one let me know allthough i have never had the problem that your having i might as well go ahead and and install a shut off just to keep it from happining


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There is no off on the 650i/750. It is only on and prime.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I ended up picking up a shut off valve from the local auto parts store. Just going to mount it on the fuel line and zip tie it to the frame or something. It's plastic and very compact.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

:worthless:


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll get some for ya'll. It'll probably be this weekend before i get a chance to put it on. I just got the valve today.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

just giving you a hard time.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I just rock the 2 inch covers on mine and have never had a problem. If i ever do this is the route I will go.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> just giving you a hard time.


Oh i know. Its all good:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> There is no off on the 650i/750. It is only on and prime.


Yeah, on the 750 its not a shut off either, just prime and on positions.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

do the EFI bike not have a problem with flowing fuel in while travailing?? i always cover mine because I'm used to it from my 05


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

What i Use on mine for storage and what not is Spray Paint Caps!! They Fit Right Over the Snorks... Used It on mine today when i washed it...works great....just A Idea For ya


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The efi's have a electric fuel pump I believe so the suction has no effect on them.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> The efi's have a electric fuel pump I believe so the suction has no effect on them.




Before I snorkeled mine I had to shut the furl off anytime I hauled it anywhere. I guess it was residual pressure in the lines and the float bumping around when traveling that caused it to flood. It was extremely hard to start if I forgot to shut the fuel off.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Shaking fuel builds pressure in the tank, that pushes fuel by the check valves in the pump and the bouncing floats keep letting it in. The bowl overflow should stop it at that level, but some people run those lines to the pod, so it can't go anywhere...except up and into the intakes...big mistake. They make a ball type checkvalve that works fine for keeping the water from backfeeding. Works kinda like that ball in your shop vac. 

An inline valve is a good idea. Could just do what I do, crack the fuel cap just enough to keep the pressure off when traveling.


----------

